# Altitude Sickness at Copper Mountain



## firstx1017

*updated on last page*

Question - does anyone know if there is a problem with Altitude Sickness at Copper Mountain? Been wondering as we have never boarded at a place of such altitude.

Thanks!


----------



## jdang307

My first time boarding was at Keystone, I think it's a similar elevation? I was a bit out of shape though, and didn't even think about altitude sickness. I walked up a hill about 10 feet and almost collapsed. My head got tingly and everything. My girlfriend had no problem though, and my two brothers in laws noted the lack of oxygen, but wasn't as bad. And I'm not a terribly obese dude, well not obese at all. Just not much cardivoscular going on.


----------



## noahj

Where are you coming from? Anywhere you ski in Colorado is higher in elevation than where 90% of people live. 

When i moved from Florida to Denver nearly 2 years ago, i couldn't breathe and got altitude sickness the first couple times we went to the mountains. Mind you i also was in exceptional shape as well, having just ran the NYC Marathon. 

On the other hand, altitude sickness hits people differently. I've had friends visit who were completely out of shape that didn't have problems visiting here....compared to me that was in marathon running shape and i got hit hard.

My suggestion to anyone visiting from lower elevations is try to get here a day early and get acclimated.


----------



## Sick-Pow

Your doctor can give you drugs to help the sick part. Other than that, be in good shape.


----------



## Argo

How long of a trip do you have planned, how long from now is that trip? 

If you have a month to go between now and when you leave then start doing cardio now, every day for an hour or so to help with it, do some kind of cardio..... We live in Texas and go up to colorado for about 4-6 weeks a year. The first day we get there we will go sledding for the day, this helps to get used to it before going up to the resort which is even a couple thousand feet higher. None of use have ever gotten sick doing this and Staying hydrated also, drink a shitload of water or some sort of fluid..... 

Marathon runner probably got sick because of dehydration more than altituded. With the very dry air you will dehydrate alot faster because your sweat drys off before you even realize your sweating.... 2-3 hours later when you are dry but have really been sweating the whole time you are dehydrated and dont even realize it....


----------



## linvillegorge

Definitely drink lots of water. As for altitude sickness, some people are just more sensitive to it than others, irregardless of physical condition.


----------



## david_z

never had "altitude sickness" but I'll tell you that as someone who only gets out west 1x per year, 13,000 feet will mess with you. Everything is exhausting at that level unless you're acclimated to it, and that usually takes longer than the few days or a week that you might be there. As others have said, stay hydrated and this means even the few days leading up to the trip drink lots of water (more than normal) and lay off the soda/beer. Get good nights' sleep. Don't overdo it in the hot tub. Do whatever you can in the weeks leading up to the trip to get in good cardio shape.


----------



## noahj

not gonna argue, but i think i know what dehydration is and i wasn't dehydrated. i planned ahead and still got sick.

point being is that it affects people differently. i would agree to hydrate well before you come. but starting a cardio program really doesn't make a bit of sense to me. 

since moving here i have had friends visit that are very overweight and completely out of shape and the altitude didn't bother them. i also have had others in extremely good shape and it hit them hard...like it did me.

my suggestion would be to hydrate, but sometimes it isn't enough.  hell, i got altitude sickness up in Loveland last month and i've lived here working on 2 years now.


----------



## Shocktroop531

its impossible to tell how it will affect you until you're up in the mountains for yourself. typically altitude sickness starts to become a more real problem over about 10,000 ft.


----------



## firstx1017

Dang, now I'm freaking! We are coming from the beaches of California. We go to Big Bear every weekend and the condo is at 7,000 ft and top of the mountain is 8,000 ft. I work out M-Thursday 1/2 hour eliptical, 1/2 hour bike, 1/2 hour treadmill. While in Big Bear we take an hour walk up and down hills each day along with snowboarding. But I've never been over 8,000 ft and the base of Copper is 9,000 ft and peaks are 12,000. I get severe motion sickness also so not sure if because of that I may be affected by the altitude also. We are flying in on a Wednesday and leaving Sunday. Boarding Thurs, Fri and Saturday. I'm just hoping I won't be spending the whole time in the condo there ill! :-(

Any other thoughts?


----------



## noahj

Atleast you'll be there a day before you board.

Hydrate and see how you feel on Wednesday. Reality is that you won't know until you get here. Hoping it goes good for you. Like i mentioned earlier, i still get some altitude sickness occasionally. 

Some people it effects, some not.


----------



## Shocktroop531

calm down. its rare that people have bad altitude sickness at that height


----------



## firstx1017

Shocktroop531 said:


> calm down. its rare that people have bad altitude sickness at that height


lol - should I also add that I'm 50 and the hubby is 55 new to snowboarding and we're not young strapping 20 year olds! lol


----------



## Tarzanman

Altitude sickness symptoms are pretty common out in Breck/Copper. The lowest point in/around Summitt County is still at ~9300 ft. which is still a good 1,300 ft higher than where symptoms are said to be 'common' for most people (8,000 ft).

When I go out there, I usually spend my entire first day traveling and taking it easy (stay hydrated, eat good food, relax). You won't get completely acclimated to the altitude, but some of the symptoms should lessen or go away after the first day or two.

Drinking a lot, or exerting yourself for a long period of time immediately after arriving at altitude will exacerbate symptoms. On my first trip to Breck, my 3 traveling companions went straight to Keystone to night ski. I went to Boulder and had lunch with a friend. They all complained about having 'hangover' symptoms and headaches the next morning.

None of us knew what was going on until (on a hunch) I looked up altitude sickness on wikipedia. For obvious reasons, tourism boards don't advertise the fact that simply traveling out to their town/locale/resort might give you headaches, make you nauseaous, and cause you to sleep badly..... which is why a lot of us who live below 3,000 ft have never heard of it.

Building up your wind can help with the shortness of breath. This past December I hiked up a traverse at Snowbird with a girl who was from Atlanta like me and brand new to snowboarding. I, who had been jogging 2 miles regularly in preparation for the trip, was still huffing and breathing really heavily as we walked while she seemed just fine. I asked her why she didn't seem to be short of breath and she mentioned that she'd run a MARATHON two weeks prior. . Tough chick. She had a hell of a first day learning how to ride in powder, but she never complained and always got back up.



firstx1017 said:


> Question - does anyone know if there is a problem with Altitude Sickness at Copper Mountain? Been wondering as we have never boarded at a place of such altitude.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## justdust

I had altitude sickness just driving up Mt Shasta several years back, so on the advice of a nurse/skier who has had a lot of experience with altitude sickness, in preparation for my trip to Utah, for two weeks prior to the trip I took baby aspirin and drank lots of water. Don't know if that made a difference, but I had no trouble at all in Utah.


----------



## firstx1017

Well, being 50 and 55 we both already take a Bayer aspirin everyday - so crossing our fingers we will be okay. I think maybe I'll have us double them the week before.


----------



## Norman426

I thinks it's pretty cool you guys are boarding!

Coming from MN I boarded the first day I got in, had two beers at 2 in the afternoon and was puking off the lift after that.

I'm sure you guys will be fine, take that first day easy and enjoy.


----------



## T.J.

justdust said:


> aspirin and drank lots of water.


this. /thread. seriously, this is all you need to know.


----------



## AlexS

It depends on the person. Living in michigan the past 2 years(like 100 foot elevation?), we went to CO and I had no problem at all. Though I'm not fat at all, my endurance isn't too good which makes me think it just depends on who you are.


----------



## MistahTaki

Snowboard where you live with a towel over your mouth in preparation for higher altitude snowboarding. :laugh:


----------



## unsunken

I don't have experience snowboarding at altitude, but I've experienced altitude sickness from doing other things. At 9000+ feet, it may or may not affect you. I've had friends who have skied at 12000 feet with no issues but got altitude sickness hikiing at the same altitude, so it depends. Being in good shape helps but isn't a guarantee.

If you're feeling sick upon arrival, drink some water and slow down but don't sleep! Slowing down is key. Even at 18000ft I was able to avoid puking by taking it slooooow. Remember that you get altitude sickness because you're not getting enough oxygen, so give yourself a second to breathe if you don't feel well.

I'm guessing you'll probably be okay if you're not planning to hike backcountry.


----------



## killclimbz

When I was frequenting resorts (mostly Winterpark), every season I would see someone "check out" in the cafeteria. One guy literally had a tray full of food was walking up to the cash register and just went blank. I managed to to break his fall enough to keep him from cracking his noodle on the floor. 

One thing all of these guys (all dudes) had in common. Got into town and their big ski vacation, partied their brains out, skipped breakfast, and then ski/rode their brains out until lunch. 

I won't say don't have alcohol on your first night, but try to moderate it by also drinking plenty of water. Maybe a 1-1 ratio or the like. Don't skip meals, make sure you eat something in the morning before you exert yourself. You need the carbs. 

Bring some ibuprofen or the like. Sleeping at 9-10K ft for the first time can cause headaches. On hut trips I often get them the first night because we are sleeping close to 12k ft. 

You will probably only have a problem with the altitude your first night or two. After that I'd be surprised if you had problems. Keeping in mind that you stick to suggestions above.


----------



## t-mac

killclimbz said:


> One thing all of these guys (all dudes) had in common. Got into town and their big ski vacation, partied their brains out, skipped breakfast, and then ski/rode their brains out until lunch.


I agree completely with this. Everyone I've seen passing out would fall into this group.

One thing to keep in mind too is that the altitude affects your tolerance to alcohol - It takes fewer beers to get buzzed.


----------



## LuckyRVA

When I was in Cusco, Peru (11,000ft) and Machu Picchu a few years ago, all of the locals swore that cocoa tea/mate de coca cured altitude sickness. I woke up with a headache almost every morning and managed to drown it out by drinking mug of hot water with a handfull of cocoa leaves stuffed into it.

I don't think it's readily available here in the US in stores, but amazon seems to sell it. 
Fresh Coca Tea Windsor Air Tight Bag 100ct: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## jdang307

LuckyRVA said:


> When I was in Cusco, Peru (11,000ft) and Machu Picchu a few years ago, all of the locals swore that cocoa tea/mate de coca cured altitude sickness. I woke up with a headache almost every morning and managed to drown it out by drinking mug of hot water with a handfull of cocoa leaves stuffed into it.
> 
> I don't think it's readily available here in the US in stores, but amazon seems to sell it.
> Fresh Coca Tea Windsor Air Tight Bag 100ct: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


Cocoa or coca?
As long as I don't turn into Tyrone Biggums!


----------



## LuckyRVA

jdang307 said:


> Cocoa or coca?
> As long as I don't turn into Tyrone Biggums!


Oops meant coca. It's the coca leaf, but it doesn't get you high like coke. It does give you a little energy though. 

The dudes in Peru just stuff a wad of whole leaves in their cheek like chewing tobacco.


----------



## Tarzanman

Hee hee coca leaves?

So, the colombian cure for altitude sickness is to get hiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh? 

BRILLIANT!


----------



## jdang307

LuckyRVA said:


> Oops meant coca. It's the coca leaf, but it doesn't get you high like coke. It does give you a little energy though.
> 
> The dudes in Peru just stuff a wad of whole leaves in their cheek like chewing tobacco.


Yeah I was being a little facetious. I've seen Tony Bourdain chew on that stuff in his episode on Peru. Tony Bourdain of course being a former coke addict


----------



## firstx1017

*Update*

*UPDATE*

Hey all!!! Just got back from our trip to Copper Mountain. I'm happy to say we did not have any symptons of Altitude Sickness - thank goodness! What we didn't expect was all the long flat areas not meant for snowboarders. As we did not ask anyone about what to stay away from (I am a beginner snowboarder) we got stuck on a lot of flat terrain and had to take our boards off several times. Took us 1 1/2 - 2 hours to get back to civilization. We went with the intention of green runs and boy, some of those greens were something else - there is quite a drop on Coppertone and a wicked one on Carefree. Of course, it snowed about 10" the morning we had to leave so never got any of the powder stuff. Can't wait to go back next year and hopefully I will have progressed enough to try some easy blue runs there. 

The best was the Super Pass. Those lift lines were a madhouse on Saturday and we got to bypass the lines everytime. Wasn't so bad on the weekday, but it really helped on Saturday not to wait the 30-45 minutes in line. We did laps on the runs all three days we were there. It was part of our package, not sure if I was just going for the day that I'd want to shell out another $40 for us both to use the Super Pass - kind of wish they had it at our mountain for season pass holders!

Thanks for all the suggestions.

Vicki - the 50 year old snowboarder! lol


----------



## yusoweird

justdust said:


> I had altitude sickness just driving up Mt Shasta several years back, so on the advice of a nurse/skier who has had a lot of experience with altitude sickness, in preparation for my trip to Utah, for two weeks prior to the trip I took baby aspirin and drank lots of water. Don't know if that made a difference, but I had no trouble at all in Utah.


Most people are not affected by altitude unless they jump 7000+ feet. Most people are affected the most at night time. I know many people, including myself, that gets altitude sickness in Breckenridge area (9000+), but no one ever complains about Utah. That's why I love Utah! They have the best of everything in my opinion...


----------



## antman747

I was at Keystone for 5 days and during the day I was fine - albeit a little dehydrated, but couldn't sleep very well the whole time I was there. 4-5 hours broken sleep. Whistler here I come


----------



## sb60

Glad you had some fun and didn't get altitude sickness. Sounds like you were either on one of the trails marked "easy way down" or a long flat green to the beginner area. I'm sorry I didn't meet up with you-- I work at Copper this year. They have women's wednesdays-- group lessons that I've jumped into a couple of times this season. Usually the lines aren't too bad but during spring break it was very busy.


----------



## Sincraft

sb60 said:


> Glad you had some fun and didn't get altitude sickness. Sounds like you were either on one of the trails marked "easy way down" or a long flat green to the beginner area. I'm sorry I didn't meet up with you-- I work at Copper this year. They have women's wednesdays-- group lessons that I've jumped into a couple of times this season. Usually the lines aren't too bad but during spring break it was very busy.


I was at powder mountain, UT and couldn't figure out why I was so exhausted at the top of the lift. My buddy was smoking a cigarette and zipping down the hill, a normally sedate individual in comparison to me. I too at the time smoked, quit about 5 years ago but still do not have any capacity for light air. Whenever I wear my face mask during the coldest days, I find it rather difficult to bend down and strap in and then hop over to the edge of the slope to ride down. By that time, I have to sit for 30 second, pull my mask down, grab some air then I'm good to go. This is only at 3000 feet today! I feel like I felt when I was at powder mountain which I believe is at 9k at the tops. YIKES. Wonder how I would do 10 years later. Always worried I ruined something smoking all those years. About 15 years.


----------



## firstx1017

How funny - which city are you in by the Ocean. We live in Ventura and learned to ski at Mt. High four years ago. Never had a problem at Mt. High, but when we first started going to Snow Summit when I read about the affects of altitude sickness we always had it the first few times we went up there. After three years in Big Bear we haven't experience any symptoms but we are pretty active and healthy. I was really worried about Copper but we did fine - sure when we have the face guards on we noticed the breathing was harder and skating around on the boards used a lot of energy, but nothing to keep us from going back next year and trying their blue runs - can't wait!





blacknot said:


> I lived in Breckenridge, similar to Cooper when it comes to altitude and never had any altitude sickness. Now that I live in Socal next to the ocean I feel it even going to Mt high. I think it affects people differently and from my experience it changes with age. I am in great shape by the way. Staying hydrated makes a big difference. My girl suffers of motion sickness and was not affected by the altitude at all.


----------



## firstx1017

Yep, that's our territory all right - small world!



blacknot said:


> Hi, glad to hear that you did fine with the altitude. I live in San Diego and used to live in Ventura (after Breckenridge) very close to the Pierpont Inn. Love that place and miss all the great surf and the concerts at the Ventura theatre...


----------



## bntran02

This is an old thread that I just randomly found but I feel the need share what I have found because of the horrible experiences that I have had to go through. Every treatment described so far only speeds up your acclimation process but will not affect your chances for getting altitude sickness. You either will get it or will not. Period. Doesn't matter how in shape you are.

I get very bad altitude sickness _every time_ I ski in Colorado. Symptoms begin at about 8000ft and get exponentially worse as we approach 9500ft which is the base altitude of many resorts in the area. Some people, including me, _never_ acclimate to the altitude and have to suffer the entire time. I say "never" as i've never tested how long it takes my body to naturally acclimate. My symptoms were massive headaches, no appetite, sleeplessness, vomitting, etc...

I tried everything from lots of rest, water, carbs, compressed air, pain relievers, etc... and nothing helped Until I found Diamox (also called Acetazolamide). It's a prescription that you get from the doctor that helps your body adjust to the altitude. It is not a cure and does not treat symptoms immediately. It only speeds up your body's process for acclimation. i.e: Instead of taking 4 days to acclimate naturally it may only take you 1 day. For me, it takes 2 days to acclimate while using medicine and I begin taking Diamox *3 days before* I get on the plane as that is part of the process. Having said that, I am also a rare case that gets sick below 8000 ft if I exert myself. As always, I am not a doctor nor do I have any affiliations with a drug company so you should ask your own doctor if you get symptoms.

I know this is an old thread but it has impacted my travels enough for me to feel inclined to write something that someone will find helpful. Good luck to anyone traveling for the first time to altitude!


----------

